# Just lost 2 of my cats & trouble adjusting to a new pet



## s.k.s (Sep 1, 2020)

Deleted post


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I don’t really have an answer, but did you know that Blue Cross have a pet bereavement free counselling service?

Maybe it would help if you talked this over with somebody, and perhaps help you decide how to move forward.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

s.k.s said:


> Hi, I know I might get totally bashed for writing this and I do deserve it, but maybe somebody could relate or have some words of wisdom... This is going to be a long one, sorry.
> 
> Me & my SO lost one of our dear cats totally unexpectedly this june and it broke our hearts. She got sick and her health crashed during just one day and there was nothing we or the emergency vet could have done. We still don't know for sure what happened but it was a very traumatic day.
> Earlier this year we had decided to get a rescue dog from another country, but due to covid and the dog's health issues her arrival got postponed for months. We got to know the date of her arrival on the same exact day our cat passed away, and only three weeks after we picked her up. I had started having doubts whether it was too early for a completely new pet and change of life after such a big loss. Anyway we did go through with getting the dog.
> ...


I feel so sorry for you @s.k.s
I imagine you feel like you've been running fast on a hamster wheel, for a very long time and you need it to stop, to get off and to have a break.... a break from stress and to catch up with your life and to find time to process everything that is going on and what has gone on, before you can gain control of things again. Things are getting out of your control. I think you need to ask for help from those around you. You say "we" got the dog, so for now you need this other person to help more, especially with the dog. I personally don't feel the dog needs to go and eventually after a break from your recent nightmare, you will be able to take control of things again and enjoy your new dog. It's good SO likes the new dog and SO has just had two family losses and may suffer more from another loss, especially around the same time. You need to temporarily pass over some of your worries and responsibilities to others, to take time out for yourself. It might not take as long as you think. You need support to get your head straight and to grieve, but keep busy and don't dwell too much. You wouldn't want your dear cats back here suffering. It's as though you haven't had time to say goodbye properly to them, so after a few days, once you have more help, maybe hold some sort of a ceremony for them? Find your inner strength. Best wishes to you.


----------

